# filter/dryer and lubricator



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

what do yall use if any, i got a harbor freight filter/reg/oiler but its not hooked up, i could never get the oil set right and was making to much oil mess

so what do yall use and how do yall use it


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Filter, regulator. I have a lubricator, but seldom use it. I find a few drops of oil before I use a tool and a few drops afterward has been okay. If I use the tool very much I will lube it some during use. Every air tool I have has a different requirement for oil, so it is easier to be without the lubricator and lube as needed.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i been using marvel mystery oil for air tools just a few drops

this time im buying/trying lucas air tool oil


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

all i use is a water separator right at the tank outlet other than that i oil my tools daily as i use them


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I have used MM oil and Lucas. They both seem to work okay!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i know the cheap junk kept blowing out the exhaust, got more on me than inside the tool


----------

